# AOKP JB Devil Kernel (Showcase)



## REDandroid

Where can I download a Devil kernel that will be compatible with my AOKP JB Showcase? I tried Devil 1.2 and it wouldn't boot.


----------



## BBrad

Here ya go http://db.tt/9xSzIc9p

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Make sure your not using data data and on the latest version of AOKP

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid

BBrad said:


> Make sure your not using data data and on the latest version of AOKP
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I'm using a September 27 build. Do you know of a newer one for the showcase? and how would i know if i was using datadata?


----------



## REDandroid

One a side note, wouldn't it be nice if AOKP actually listed a download link for the showcase? It's been listed since build 2, but no download


----------



## BBrad

It would be but o well and yes you should be good if your on that build your not using data data so make sure YOU WIPE before kernel install









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid

works great! thanks!


----------



## BBrad

NP happy too help 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76

Will this work with cspire showcase? What is the advantage of having this kernel?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

It works for all i500 with the later cm 10 changes and non data data devices but no offense but you seem like your new so I would look up some information on custom kernels









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76

Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid

so for future reference... fascinate kernels always work on showcase?


----------



## BBrad

Yep pretty much unless it specifically says it dobt

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid

on another note, happen to know where i can find aokp jb build 4? or 5 when it is released?


----------



## BBrad

I know I'm late but do you still need build 5 for the showcase?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

Is there a work around for this kernel for the showcase? when i flash devel kernel i cant boot into recovery with any of the methods.


----------



## BBrad

I just flashed devil kernel 1.7.5 on aokp build 5 and its working great I have recovery and everything what version of devil and aokp are you on?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

I just flashed the kernel via zip on AOKP build 5 and my recovery is still a no go.


----------



## BBrad

Try flashing fooling with the recovery options in devil kernel config

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

Yep tried changing the recovery settings and still a no go... Ive been having this problem for a while thats why i never use the devil kernel.


----------



## BBrad

That's so strange I boot into it where on the same ROM and software. Recovery is great on mine boots right into devil touch recovery are you sure you have 1.7.5 and if this helps I'm using the cwm one and voodoo color

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbreakfield

ICE said:


> Yep tried changing the recovery settings and still a no go... Ive been having this problem for a while thats why i never use the devil kernel.


I've had the same problem on every Jellybean Devil kernel. I have always used the Cyanogenmod Color one, though, I haven't tried the Voodoo Color. Which one did you try this time?


----------



## ICE

jbreakfield said:


> I've had the same problem on every Jellybean Devil kernel. I have always used the Cyanogenmod Color one, though, I haven't tried the Voodoo Color. Which one did you try this time?


I always used the Cyanogenmod Color as well but i tried the voodoo color one and it still couldnt get into recovery. I think this is a known issue since i have seen in many post where people using the kernel on the showcase couldnt get into recovery.


----------



## BBrad

Well then how come it works on mine lol I call it on good old luck.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

lol.. Maybe. im gonna keep looking at this because i know its suppose to work for our devices as it says on the site. Everything works correctly its just some of us cant get into recovery and will have to go back to stock every time.


----------



## BBrad

Yea the last two devil versions no recovery then 1.7.5 saved me lol all suddenly everything worked









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

Ima give it some more tries maybe ill get some of that luck lol. Did You install your kernel via zip? Did you do it right after rom and gapps before booting?


----------



## BBrad

I installed rom then gapps then the kernel through zip. And I wiped everything before flashing each one cache EVERYTHING. Then I booted it up and it worked and yes I flashed all of the things in one session I didn't boot back up too flash the kernel

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

